# Gladiator!



## CharlieCello

I think the music score for Gladiator is immense. Hans Zimmer did a fantastic job.

I saw Gladiator on the big screen at the Royal Albert Hall last May (I think) while the musical score was being performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, guest starring Lisa Gerrard.

It was a fantastic evening and one that I will always remember very fondly.

Was anyone else there?!


----------



## Posie

I agree. Hans Zimmer is one of the best composers at capturing the themes and mood in each of his film scores.


----------



## david johnson

that soundtrack is enjoyable


----------



## Radames

Everything about Gladiator is immense. When it came out in 2000 I saw it many times in the theater because I knew it was the kind of film that should be seen on the BIG SCREEN.


----------



## davidaunes

marinasabina said:


> I agree. Hans Zimmer is one of the best composers at capturing the themes and mood in each of his film scores.


+1

In my opinion, Gladiator's soundtrack is one of the best works of Zimmer. I love all his music but lately (Dark Knight, Inception, 12 years of slavery, Interstellar...) it sounds a bit repetitive for me.

However, works like Gladiator are fresh, original and amazing. I particularly love how he mixed the orchestra with the voices.


----------

